# Need Vicious Dog Growling and Barking - not finding what I want after thread search



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a vicious dog barking and growling for my motion activated mean dog in a dog house. Preferably for free, but cheap is okay, too.

So far what I've found in the forum and at the free sites isn't quite right: too short, low quality, too fantastic/monstrous. I'd like a decent length because I'm looping it, I'd like it to be a single dog that sounds near, and I'd like it to have good low frequency because I'm using good speakers and want it to sound big. Hopefully I'm not asking for too much. 

Any help?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I get that every time I walk outside, but I don't think you want to wussy sound that comes from the other dog the one making the noise is picking on.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I did a dog / cat fight for someone here, let me see what I have on just vicious dog......if not tonite, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

See if this works http://www.4shared.com/audio/cwQLrpSN/Angry_Dog.html I mixed it at about 1 1/2 min. Can shorten it if you need.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

I like that..i had to snag it..ty....


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for that, Dark Lord. Just the ticket.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to help. By the way, I'd be careful - not sure if that dog has it's shots......LoL


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

That's okay; I don't have my shots, either.


----------

